# 1994 sentra - idle problems?



## bostonxbrendan (Oct 3, 2005)

i drive a 1994 sentra 1.6L 5-speed with about 133k miles on it. mechanically this car is in immaculate condition, averaging 32 mpg. there seem to be some pretty screwey electrical problems, though. it seems that if i shift a little rough, all the electrical sytems in the car will shut off or dim, save the alternator. the radio will shut off, the headlights and dashboard lights will dim, a clicking noise will come from the dashboard along with the "emergency brake engaged" light, and there will be a slight drop in RPMs, not noticable unless you actually pay attention to it. after this happens once, it will continue to happen until i turn the car off for at least 10 minutes, and is especially prone to this after i get off the highway or come down from a high speed (usually over 50 mph will do it). i ran an alternator check, and it doesnt seem to have anything to do with it. i plan on checking for frayed/burnt/loose wires and grounds this week, but i am curious to know if there are any voltage regulators anythere besides inside the alternator that i have overlooked that might have anything to do with this problem?


----------

